# Deathtrap: Moore tornado debris reveals construction flaws, code violations



## kyhowey (Mar 14, 2014)

Good article.  Video located at the bottom of the article.

http://journalrecord.com/2014/02/20/...s-real-estate/


----------



## kyhowey (Mar 14, 2014)

This will help:

http://journalrecord.com/2014/02/20/deathtrap-moore-tornado-debris-reveals-construction-flaws-code-violations-real-estate/


----------



## cda (Mar 14, 2014)

kyhowey said:
			
		

> Good article.  Video located at the bottom of the article.


Thanks......


----------



## Frank (Mar 14, 2014)

Hence the requirements for special inspections


----------



## steveray (Mar 14, 2014)

Special inspector approved this rebar clearance to earth.....Hence the reason an SI does not relieve a BO from doing their job.....


----------



## Paul Sweet (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm not sure whether codes in 1965 or 1984 would have required reinforced masonry.  ACI 531 was first adopted in 1979, but unreinforced masonry was still allowed.  Special inspections weren't required until the late 1980s, and then only for more complicated structural systems.


----------

